# Find the Mistake RainMan1



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

@RainMan1

Rick,

You're always obsessing about making little mistakes. I'm posting these photos to show you, that, we all make mistakes. With a little bit of thought we can always find a way to either fix or hide them.

So, for "grins and chuckles", a $64,000,000 prize, and a free insulation job, find my mistake and how I fixed it.

*Everybody...let Rick answer first!*

I had built the stand for my new planer, I finally got around to adding the drawers, doors, and putting on the finish.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Bill the only thing that grabbed me as a possibility at first was maybe the bottom drawer would not come out as it hit the lower hinge on the front doors so you had to narrow it ? 
Gee I hope I have this right as winter is just months away lol


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

One other possible scenario ,the front of the drawer should be the side ideally ?


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Bill the only thing that grabbed me as a possibility at first was maybe the bottom drawer would not come out as it hit the lower hinge on the front doors so you had to narrow it ?
> Gee I hope I have this right as winter is just months away lol


Well, I'll give you partial credit. Your close but not close enough.

When I installed the drawers I used slides requiring 1/2" of clearance. Not a problem. I then bought some 1/2" overlay, 105° hinges. I measured out the doors allowing for the 1/2" overlay and leaving about 1/4" reveal on the sides. When I went to open the drawers they hit the back inside corner of the door, which when opened to 105° went past the inside of the carcass. There wasn't enough room to clear the drawer/slides. If I opened the door to 90° the drawer slides scraped the inside of the doors. NOT GOOD!

How to fix it? I took a scribing knife and traced around the hinges, removed the door and determined how much material I had to route out to line the doors up with the outside of the carcass. I routed out for the hinges and reinstalled them. 

I solved the problem and I was able to open the doors and pull out the drawers. However, because I moved the doors outboard a 1/4" I now had a 1/2" gap in the door middle. 

I could see the drawer faces through the 1/2" gap in the doors and I didn't like this. I had two choices; make new doors or add a filler strip behind the doors to hide the gap. I didn't want to make, finish, and install new doors, so, I added the strip in the center. 

This, also, provided a bump stop for the doors.

So, the moral is; everyone makes mistakes, not everyone notices the mistakes, you are your own worst critic, and everything can be fixed with a little effort and imagination.

Good job Rick!

Bill


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

For those of you who are interested. Like another person here I HATE to finish. I am constantly looking for shortcuts and easier ways to finish. I use my shop cabinets to experiment. For this stand I used two coats of Trans Tint Golden Brown in alcohol prayed from a HF HVLP. I then sealed it with General Finishes water borne satin, sprayed from the same gun. I then topped it off with a liberal coat of Johnson's Paste Wax.

It ended up a little dark for my taste but it'll do!

Any other questions, just ask.

Bill


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job, Bill, that planer will be proud to sit on that stand.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Good job, Bill, that planer will be proud to sit on that stand.
> Herb


wonder when Bill will be delivering that fine piece of work???


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> wonder when Bill will be delivering that fine piece of work???


...and just where would you like me to deliver it to?

Bill


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well good job on improvising and finding a solution to the problem Bill . But dang , I have a feeling the garage may have to wait for one more winter yet before she gets insulated . 
I had a good feeling that I called this too one to lol


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> ...and just where would you like me to deliver it to?
> 
> Bill


Herb or Rick...
it's too nice for one WW alone...
I don't have that size plane...


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice. Wish I had the space for something like that. However, let me go on record to say I nevre maak misteaks.


----------



## chika (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi I'm new to this or maybe my eyes are not so good but to me it looks that right hand door is a bit longer than left or is just an optical illusion. Apologies in advance.
Chika


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

chika said:


> Hi I'm new to this or maybe my eyes are not so good but to me it looks that right hand door is a bit longer than left or is just an optical illusion. Apologies in advance.
> Chika


No apology needed, Charlie. The doors are essentially identical, look at post #4 for the explanation.

Bill


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Knothead47 said:


> Nice. Wish I had the space for something like that. However, let me go on record to say I nevre maak misteaks.


Riiiiight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> Herb or Rick...
> it's too nice for one WW alone...
> I don't have that size plane...


Stick,

I've thought about this real hard and I have come to this conclusion.

Herb already has his Delta and a drum sander (which I think he should gift to me), Rick doesn't have room for the cabinet (he can't even move to insulate) and I would have a tough time delivering it to treeline. 

I'm getting old, fat and I've lived at sea level for 35 years. So, I don't know if I could even make it to 10,000 feet!

Bill


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you have most valid arguments there Bill...
I make the motion ... 
Bill earned it...
those in favor say ""AYE"""


----------



## 4042 (Sep 30, 2004)

What I see is you made the doors to narrow and had to put the center piece in so when they closed there would not be a gap


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

My new kitchen cabinets have nylon "bumpers" on the corners even though they clear the doors when they are fully open. Might consider that. I'd be pretty happy with that result. You are ahead of me because I just haven't finished any of my shop cabinets. Just finally put a door on the front of my sanding machine cabinet. Got tired of having it full of sawdust. Your picture gives me some thoughts about making a more compact enclosed stand for my planer, which lives in the garage with the jointer. Nice fix.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

CaptainBart said:


> What I see is you made the doors to narrow and had to put the center piece in so when they closed there would not be a gap


Almost got it. See post #4

Bill


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> My new kitchen cabinets have nylon "bumpers" on the corners even though they clear the doors when they are fully open. Might consider that. I'd be pretty happy with that result. You are ahead of me because I just haven't finished any of my shop cabinets. Just finally put a door on the front of my sanding machine cabinet. Got tired of having it full of sawdust. Your picture gives me some thoughts about making a more compact enclosed stand for my planer, which lives in the garage with the jointer. Nice fix.


Tom, 

I was originally going to add bumpers to the inside corners. When I had to add the filler strip in the center it became unnecessary to add the bumpers.

So, now that you have some inspiration...go build...and post photos.


Bill


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Knothead47 said:


> Nice. Wish I had the space for something like that. However, let me go on record to say I nevre maak misteaks.


 @Knothead47

John,

This actually saved me space. The DW735 already had a footprint and I needed a stand to set it on. So, I added the two drawers. Which actually saved me space in the shop.

I know it is hard to see, but the top drawer has two "D" handled PC routers, a Ryobi 18V circular saw, my Porter Cable Circular saw, bushings for the routers, and still more room. The bottom drawer has miscellaneous things, like; trim router, jigs, Gripper, feather boards, PC edge guide, yada, yada. I'm sure that you get the idea.

The circular saws were just setting out on top of my router table, as were the other things throughout the garage. I now know where they are instead of trying to see where I moved them to last.

It is really amazing how much you can store in shop stands/cabinets like this one. Space is at a premium for me. I went from a 22' x 24' shop in Louisiana to a 50 sq/ft corner of a small two stall garage here in Florida.

So, don't say you don't have room. If you plan it out right it will save you room.

Bill


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Bill, It looks like you have a couple of inches below the bottom shelf, just curious as to could the bottom shelf/drawer be deeper?

Herb


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Bill, It looks like you have a couple of inches below the bottom shelf, just curious as to could the bottom shelf/drawer be deeper?
> 
> Herb


Herb,

Absolutely! The filler is only 2" and I could have left it off and gained an extra 1" per drawer. The drawers are 6" high and spaced about 12" bottom to bottom. So, each drawer is approximately 11+" deep. Plenty of room, so the extra 2" wasn't really missed. 

My goals were to store two of my routers and my much used PC circular saw. I had plenty of clearance to do this and the fillers balanced aesthetically top and bottom.

I'm always experimenting and shop cabinets are the perfect way to do this.

Now, lets talk about that drum sander you're going to gift to me!>>>

Bill


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm kind of late to this. My first thought was you put doors on it but then realized you wanted drawers... In my last kitchen remodel, we went with drawers almost everywhere. In hindsight, the mistake was allowing it to be "almost". 

As to gifting, I'll be happy to take anyone's spare 8" long bed jointer... Free advice, in return!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Bill, you need a full blown dust collector for that, lots of fine dust. But If you ever get one you will use it on every project,very handytool.

Herb


----------



## phillipsted (Sep 26, 2014)

To be honest, when I first saw that "accent strip" between the doors, I assumed it was part of the overall design. As a buddy of mine in the software industry used to repeat over-and-over:

*"It's not a software bug - it's a design feature!"*

Nice work, Bill.
TedP


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

stick486 said:


> you have most valid arguments there bill...
> I make the motion ...
> Bill earned it...
> Those in favor say ""aye"""


aye


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Bill, you need a full blown dust collector for that, lots of fine dust. But If you ever get one you will use it on every project,very handytool.
> 
> Herb


Sigh! Oh, well, I'll just have to wait then, a full blown DC is not in my immediate future. 

But if I do get one...

Bill


----------



## ride2nite (Apr 8, 2015)

door too long


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

schnewj said:


> *This actually saved me space.* The DW735 already had a footprint and I needed a stand to set it on. So, I added the two drawers. Which actually saved me space in the shop.


That's what I found when I built the stand for my DW733. I gained storage. I only have a few mobile cab's to build for mitre saw, table saw, router table, sander and sharpener, and maybe one for my scroll saw. Then they'll all be mobile with much storage underneath.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Charlie.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Bill:

I took the easy way out. when I bought my 735 Rockler had a deal on the Dewalt base so i went thta route and added a drawer. 

As you suggested. I leave no base open, space is at a premium.

PS: That funny looking Green thing in the right corner is my ancient Sears shop vac. :wink:


----------

